

HN Job: Looking for a job in Germany Student - stud

Hello,<p>Fellow HN members I am 19 currently just got out of high school from India i'm looking for a job in Germany so that i can work and learn German in part-time for entrance studienkolleg (prepatory couse).<p>My Skills:<p>PHP5  - MVC Frameworks (CodeIgniter,etc..) - 5 Years<p>Facebook and other social api's  -3 Years<p>MySQL -5 Years<p>Scaling in amazon &#38; other public cloud - 3 Years<p>HTML ,PSD2HTML,CSS Franeworks(Blueprint,960gs) and Javascript,JQuery - 2 Years<p>Cross Platform Desktop and Mobile Apps Development Appcelerator Titanium - Learning from past few months<p>Node.js &#38; ROR - Learning from past few months<p>I use git and capistrano to manage and deploy applications.
======
stud
please advice thank you

